# Impossible de télécharger les applications natives



## Donmickael (7 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour je vais essayer d'être le plus comprehensible possible :
Apres avoir fais le jailbreak Liberios sur mon iPhone X 11.1.2, j'ai fais une réinitialisation via réglage, générale, réinitialisé contenu et réglage, puis ensuite restauré une sauvegarde via itunes.
Le problème maintenant c'est que je ne peux plus télécharger les applications natives comme plan, facetime, watch, calendrier etc.....
Elles sont bien présentes mais avec a coté un nuage et quand je clic dessus j'ai un message qui me dit : Impossible de télécharger l'application veuillez réessayer ultérieurement.
Les autres applications s'installe parfaitement, j'ai fais un hard reset, j'ai déconnecté puis reconnecté mon compte icloud efface mes sauvegarde, redémmaré l'appareil rien ni fait et je ne vex pas restaurer car je devrais installer la version 11.2.1 ce qui m'enpecherais de faire le jailbreak.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ??


----------



## Madalvée (7 Janvier 2018)

Le SAV Apple ?
Faut assumer…


----------



## Donmickael (7 Janvier 2018)

Sympa


----------



## lexou72 (7 Janvier 2018)

bonjour 

il me semble que ce fameux jailbreak n'a pas encore de Cydia ( Saurik travail dessus ) il est réservé aux dev ( à mois d'avoir mal lu bien sure ) 
du coup ... attendre une eventuelle solution via la sortie de Cydia (sans garantie ) ou se passer du JB en installant la mise à jour 11.2.1 .


----------



## Donmickael (7 Janvier 2018)

Oui je pense avoir corrompu un fichier qui empêche l'installation des applications natives mais lequel c'est ca la question... Je n'arrive pas a trouver une de ces applications sous formes .ipa pour tester de l'installer avec cydia impactor


----------



## Donmickael (7 Janvier 2018)

Morpheus le créateur de Liberios m'a donné la solution je la transmet si quelqu'un en a besoin :
Installer filza avec cydia impactor, Faire le jaibreak avec Liberios, dans filza ouvrir le fichier Host dans etc et supprimer la dernière ligne 127.0.0.1 mesu.apple.com # Added by QiLin TK to disable auto-updates et rebooter, comme par magie tout remarche.
Lien original : http://newosxbook.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17576


----------

